# iPhone Earpiece speakers volume tooo low..



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone think the iPhone Earpiece speakers volume tooo low..not the speakers but where you put your ear to talk, now I have not taken of the the see through film that covers the glass, its so clear and nice and protecting the glass I don't have the heart to peel it off cause right now I have not cover to protenct this baby...

So is it the film that covering the top?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The solution is... excuse the pun... clear. Just peel that film that's blocking the ear piece speaker and obviously the volume will go up back to normal.


----------



## htdub (Sep 11, 2007)

Veej said:


> Does anyone think the iPhone Earpiece speakers volume tooo low..not the speakers but where you put your ear to talk, now I have not taken of the the see through film that covers the glass, its so clear and nice and protecting the glass I don't have the heart to peel it off cause right now I have not cover to protenct this baby...
> 
> So is it the film that covering the top?


LOL

Yes, it's covering the speaker. Get a screen protector.


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

dona83 said:


> The solution is... excuse the pun... clear. Just peel that film that's blocking the ear piece speaker and obviously the volume will go up back to normal.


Yep that was it, I just took a pin and poped a hole in that part so now I have the film and speaker is ok!


----------



## 5andman (Oct 15, 2006)

This is a great site! 

Just picked up the iPhone (Loving it!!!!) and reading through some of the threads - really helpful!


----------

